# Detailing World Discount Code



## Clean and Shiny

I have just noticed that this is not showing :doublesho

We are currently running a discount code which gives you 10% off your order which is: DW10 

Simply add that in at the cart page and your good to go. 

Also dont forget if the order is over £50 ex vat then you will also get Free Delivery too.


----------



## kobe

no free delivery to ireland...


----------



## Clean and Shiny

kobe said:


> no free delivery to ireland...


Hey Kobe,

I should have added in the line (mainland UK only)

Unfortunately the couriers have decided that they want to charge double if not triple to us to send to Ireland so at those rates we simply cant offer the Free Delivery Service and believe me I would like to!


----------



## kobe

Wish the delivery was cheaper tho.. £23 is bit...... thx anyway


----------



## Kimo

We have the same troubles where I work

Can only pass on the costs that the courier charge and often make a loss even though people think the prices are extortionate


----------



## Clean and Shiny

kobe said:


> Wish the delivery was cheaper tho.. £23 is bit...... thx anyway


We are due to look at the delivery charges in July so there may be a change for the better coming...


----------



## kobe

OHHHHHHH!! cmon! im looking forward to this... 
i just checked on the site. £27 deliver to N.I. and £23 deliver to the south... (surely that doesnt make sense right?) lol


----------



## Clean and Shiny

kobe said:


> OHHHHHHH!! cmon! im looking forward to this...
> i just checked on the site. £27 deliver to N.I. and £23 deliver to the south... (surely that doesnt make sense right?) lol


Your right that doesn't make sense! :doublesho Need to resolve that..! I will get it done early next week as I get married on Friday so need to do a bit of running around for that :thumb:


----------

